# New hood!



## MDGoat (Sep 13, 2006)

Got my 05 back from the body shop, they put the new hood on, painted the front grills, and took the front license plate holder off 
since it was annoying to look at. Was really happy with how my baby turned out :lol:


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

I am not impressed


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> I am not impressed


I am. I think it looks great, specially with the black stripes opened up around the vents. Very unique.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> I am. I think it looks great, specially with the black stripes opened up around the vents. Very unique.


To each his own, meathead


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

I like the new hood all but the vents in the top, not a big fan, I like the new ones up front though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What are you using for washer nozzles? Are you using the wiper blade ones?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> I am not impressed


You really are an A*$$. Didn't your mother teach you anything? If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

That is an excellent paint job. Their work looks great! 

:cheers


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I like it alot, it looks real sharp and different. :cool


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

dcarlock said:


> I am not impressed



I'm not impressed with you either.:seeya:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it looks great. As for the Ass Clown that made the "meat head" remark, grow up.


----------



## Poke GTO (Jul 2, 2007)

MDGoat - I like the hell out of it!!! Not prying, but what did your total cost come up to??? Price of the hood and the paint job... Just asking because I have a Torrid Red '06 and I want to do the exact same thing but with a silver metallic or pearl white metallic stripe...


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

If I were you I would have covered up the VIN number in you picture of the hood. Its way too easy to read that VIN and track your car down.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> I think it looks great. As for the Ass Clown that made the "meat head" remark, grow up.


When someone has a rebuttle to me not liking something, they should do it in a professional manner, however if you want to be an example setter here dont call someone an assclown in the same sentence. You hypocrite.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

mumrah said:


> You really are an A*$$. Didn't your mother teach you anything? If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything.


Listen this guy put up those photos for feedback, and that is what I gave him, I really do not think it is a big deal or changes the appearance, performance, or integrity of the car. It may not have sounded nice, but it surely was not an insult either. I don't think it is anything special. So if someone puts up picks of their GTO I give them feedback, whether or not you like it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice, MDGoat. Appreciate your sharing the photos.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

DCARLOCK...In a professional manner? LMAO. MEAT HEAD? Dude, or chick, whatever you are, go back to high school, lol. You're acting like a Mustang owner and offending the rest of the Goat Herders.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> When someone has a rebuttle to me not liking something, *they should do it in a professional manner*, however if you want to be an example setter here dont call someone an assclown in the same sentence. *You hypocrite*.


You really should follow your own rules then, since you set such a fine example of etiquette.


dcarlock said:


> PEARL JAM said:
> 
> 
> > I am. I think it looks great, specially with the black stripes opened up around the vents. Very unique.
> ...


You threw the first stone/punch. If you can't handle your opinions criticized, maybe you shouldn't respond to anybody in the first place.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Nice pic! How did they attack the holes left in the bumper left from the plate, I can't see them.*


----------



## MDGoat (Sep 13, 2006)

They fixed all the chips and filled the holes before they repainted it, they did a really good job with it. I can't find a single imperfection in the bumper.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> I am not impressed. I am a miserable Butt Pirate with Hemorrhoids! Arrrrgh!


Pssst! No one cares what you think Miss Personality. 

But thank you for thinking we do. 

I appreciate the laugh.




PS: Did you know that hood is made from composites?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

"MEAT HEAD"?! Surely you can come up with a more insulting retort than that. Something _REALLY_ insulting, like assmunch or dcarlock.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> "MEAT HEAD"?! Surely you can come up with a more insulting retort than that. Something _REALLY_ insulting, like assmunch or dcarlock.


Come on you should have got a :lol: out of that, remember the show All In The Family.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Come on you should have got a :lol: out of that, remember the show All In The Family.


Ha Ha!! EEEDITH!!!:lol:


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I think it looks great, certainly makes the car stand out a little more. The bodyshop did an excellent paint job!

I should bring my chip-asaurus rex there.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The painted Grill inserts compliments the stripes. Nice.....*


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks great! Are the vents functional?


----------



## MDGoat (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah after driving it home I could feel the heat coming out of the heat extractors and the front vents go into the air box.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*Apology*

I have had my GTO forum left in auto login mode while I was at work. I pologize for some of the comments made here, it looks as if though one of my children took it upon himself to cause some nonsense here including private messages to some very good people. He had nothing better to do during his school break. I discovered this when my IP was blocked for 24 hrs. If anyone has taken offense to anything said under my profile I have to offer a sincere apology to everyone as I am very embarassed. I can assure you he will not be able to log into this forum under my name. He has been locked out of my computer as well. I would expect my 15 year old son to be more mature. For this I am in deep regret. BTW, the hood is sweet!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> I have had my GTO forum left in auto login mode while I was at work. I pologize for some of the comments made here, it looks as if though one of my children took it upon himself to cause some nonsense here including private messages to some very good people. He had nothing better to do during his school break. I discovered this when my IP was blocked for 24 hrs. If anyone has taken offense to anything said under my profile I have to offer a sincere apology to everyone as I am very embarassed. I can assure you he will not be able to log into this forum under my name. He has been locked out of my computer as well. I would expect my 15 year old son to be more mature. For this I am in deep regret. BTW, the hood is sweet!


I'm calling Bullsh!!t on this backpedaling clown. 

Or maybe he's telling the truth........like father, like son.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> I'm calling Bullsh!!t on this backpedaling clown.
> 
> Or maybe he's telling the truth........like father, like son.


He had a kid when he was 8 years old. http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6706&page=21
or he adopted.


dcarlock said:


> 05 Mid Blue A4 23


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

gm4life said:


> He had a kid when he was 8 years old. http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6706&page=21
> or he adopted.


Another post made by my son, but thank you for asssuming that I made it. I am actually 45 years old, wishing I were 23 sometimes. Unbelieveable. Listen I have apologized, but the last thing I can think of actually posting here was with the carbon fiber topics. I dont know how long he has been posting but I have apologized and if you are out to make me look like a liar then you obviously have nothing better to do with your time. I have been in Italy on business and cannot help that my son has been doing this. So if you want to haggle me have at it. I apologized for his actions. What else can I do? I could create a new screename and put this all in the past, but I am not that kind of a guy. If something is incorrect I fix it, not run away and hide. So if you are digging through old posts of mine, I have only used this forum for a discussion with GTOJudge and one with a guy called Wing_Nut for a few discussions everything else is a bogus post on my screename. So if you still have to try and call someone else on BS or whatever have at it. I have explained myself and no further discussion is required from me. I am here to talk Pontiac. Pontiac only.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> Another post made by my son.


That's a little convenient.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> That's a little convenient.


Maybe for you, however for me inconveniet. Enough said.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not here to point fingers so regardless of who posted whatever during whatever time doesn't really matter to me. Because those things happened before this post... obviously! BUT what I will say is that the truth will eventually come out. It's happened before and I'm sure it will happen again. Anyone remember the crap we dealt with with Mr. Dizzy1? Yeah we didn't catch and expose his BS right away but eventually we did and as you can see, he's no longer a member here. So the best thing to do, RIGHT NOW, is to move on and try to follow the rules no matter who's making the posts under your username. 

Enjoy! :cheers


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm not here to point fingers so regardless of who posted whatever during whatever time doesn't really matter to me. Because those things happened before this post... obviously! BUT what I will say is that the truth will eventually come out. It's happened before and I'm sure it will happen again. Anyone remember the crap we dealt with with Mr. Dizzy1? Yeah we didn't catch and expose his BS right away but eventually we did and as you can see, he's no longer a member here. So the best thing to do, RIGHT NOW, is to move on and try to follow the rules no matter who's making the posts under your username.
> 
> Enjoy! :cheers


Well said. If I were lying could I not just change my screename and magically become someone else. The answer is yes, but I am not low enough to sink to that level. I am moving on. **** happens.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dcarlock said:


> Another post made by my son, but thank you for asssuming that I made it. I am actually 45 years old, wishing I were 23 sometimes. Unbelieveable. Listen I have apologized, but the last thing I can think of actually posting here was with the carbon fiber topics. I dont know how long he has been posting but I have apologized and if you are out to make me look like a liar then you obviously have nothing better to do with your time. I have been in Italy on business and cannot help that my son has been doing this. So if you want to haggle me have at it. I apologized for his actions. What else can I do? I could create a new screename and put this all in the past, but I am not that kind of a guy. If something is incorrect I fix it, not run away and hide. So if you are digging through old posts of mine, I have only used this forum for a discussion with GTOJudge and one with a guy called Wing_Nut for a few discussions everything else is a bogus post on my screename. So if you still have to try and call someone else on BS or whatever have at it. I have explained myself and no further discussion is required from me. I am here to talk Pontiac. Pontiac only.


Ok Kool. I just had to point that out because it seemed fishy. I first I thought you was a kool guy when you started the Composites thread and then it went down hill from there, I thought maybe you had PMS or something.

Back to the MDGoat's thread.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

hood looks great man 

anything else get painted? IMO you shud have some matching black trim parts not just the hood, but looking great anyway


----------



## GTOBOBO (Mar 19, 2007)

thats the hood from forza motorsports 2 for 360 u can put that hood on the gto in the game i like it very nice.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

looks good,only thing i don't like is it is notr a real ram air hood just throws air into the engine bay not the engine itself.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

I was just looking at hoods today. Painting is the only thing I'd have a problem with. Looks good. They did a sweet paint job.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

hey man the hood looks nice.... are your rear vent functional??? i got the same hood in c/f and all the vents are open and the front ones even open down to my cold air on the side...


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks great.. And it definitely sets you apart from the rest. Beautiful paint also.


----------

